# To "Woo Flung Poo"



## Guest (Dec 31, 1999)

Thanks for your post. That makes about more sense than anything. I am taking Caltrate (just this last 10 days) and trying Gas-x. How did you learn this? Do you have the same symptoms or your sister? Have a joyful and safe new year!------------------This too shall pass?


----------

